# Snaring rabbits



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Simple question, do you need to have a furbearer's license and tags for your snares when using snares for rabbit? I can't find a specific definition in the regs. To be clear, I'm talking about wire snares like these:

http://www.amazon.com/1-Dz-Dakotaline-Rabbit-Snares/dp/B00EQF8OGC/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1447034855&sr=8-12&keywords=rabbit+snares


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure you can legally snare rabbits.



> R657-6-6. Authorized Weapons.
> 
> (1) A person may not use any weapon or device to take upland game except as provided in this section.
> 
> ...


Can't find rabbits listed in the furbearers guidebook.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I had considered that section, but it seems like it would be a little crazy if you can't trap rabbits. Besides, if it's legal to use wire snares chances are you're going to get a rabbit every once in a while. Looks like a call to a division office is in order if I want to know for sure.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah. They're the ones to call. But remember, they're not always on top of the regulations either. They kept telling everyone that you couldn't kill squirrels unless they were nuisance animals. Wrong. I had an issue with a bait station for bears. The guy I talked with didn't know that the law requires the owner of a bait station to display the C.O.R. within 10 feet of the bait.

I would be interested to hear what they tell you. Including which statutes or rules they cite. Please let us know what they tell you.

Thanks

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> I had considered that section, but it seems like it would be a little crazy if you can't trap rabbits. Besides, if it's legal to use wire snares chances are you're going to get a rabbit every once in a while. Looks like a call to a division office is in order if I want to know for sure.


Make sure that you call 3 or 4 different offices so that you can get the answer that you want.

Odds are you'll get 3 or 4 different answers.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cottontails and snowshoes are classified as small game animals in Utah therefore they cannot be legally snared or trapped as pointed out in the section fshrmn posted. Jacks, on the other hand, have no such restrictions.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and trust Kevin D's word on it, I've been mining this forum for long enough to know it's a much better source than the old gals that answer the phone at the DWR offices.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If your using a snare for anything, be sure you have a trap registration number from the DWR. That will cost you $10.00. Grab a trapping proclamation from someone, and that can explain more for you.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Those snares wouldn't be legal to use for anything. They have to have a breakaway device. (not that a rabbit would ever break one open)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

pibjr said:


> Those snares wouldn't be legal to use for anything. They have to have a breakaway device. (not that a rabbit would ever break one open)


When I was down in Texas I had Rabbits that would break away from a #260 deer stop. HUGE RABBITS I'M TELLING YOU!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> When I was down in Texas I had Rabbits that would break away from a #260 deer stop. HUGE RABBITS I'M TELLING YOU!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Jackalopes I bet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> When I was down in Texas I had Rabbits that would break away from a #260 deer stop. HUGE RABBITS I'M TELLING YOU!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Those are called white tails.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

One more reason to stay away from Texas. And I thought the snakes were the worst thing to deal with. 

Wasn't there a movie about giant rabbits? :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a picture of one of those Texas rabbits:










-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC, I cant believe that you would show the Awesome Critters off like that. I see you've been to Eastern Texas hunting too. Lets try to keep this a secret. Don't want a good thing to go bad. 8)


----------

